# What is your Vista score?



## -gunut-

Mine is only 3.2 (I need a new video card)


----------



## stishdr

Mine is 4.2, should go up tomorrow when I add another 1gb stick of Ram, and I may try to get the 3.4ghz P4 (socket 478), then that will go up to...


----------



## Geoff

Mine is 3.6 on the laptop, only because of the video card.


----------



## alexandergre

on my laptop the score is 3,2 because for its ram. its 512MB


----------



## Shane

Well when i tried the RC2 i got 3.2 rating


----------



## staplerz

mines 5.0 because of my processor but my highest is like 5.9 i think


----------



## Geoff

My highest is 4.7, which is the processor.


----------



## Yo-Yo

2.9, but  I only have 512 mb of ram  CPU is 5.9  and video is about 4.5  ) i dont have vista anymore so I cant remember that well.


----------



## Jet

Where do I do this?


----------



## 20thCenturyBoy

Jet said:


> Where do I do this?



Control Panel - Preformance Information

Or atleast I think that's it.

I only had Vista on my computer for a few days. I know I scored high with my video cards, but pretty low with the processor. It didn't like my processor at all for some reason.


----------



## -gunut-

I have...

Processor: 5.1

RAM: 5.4

Graphics:  3.7

Gaming Graphics:  3.2

Primary hard disk:  5.5

(this is why I need a new card! lol)

I think this scoring thing is a great idea for fast check on video games and software.  [borat]Very Nice![/borat]


----------



## Emperor_nero

Jet said:


> Where do I do this?



You need to have Vista installed.


----------



## ezefosure

All of these are out of 10? lol


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Where do I do this?


Right click on my computer > properties > then click on the score



ezefosure said:


> All of these are out of 10? lol


It's out of 5.9.  Right now the highest Vista can go to is 5.9, so in the future it will be possible to get a higher score.


----------



## kof2000

CPU:5.9
RAM:4.5
HDD:5.9
GPU:5.9
VDO:5.9

I know it is the cap because it was 5.9 at 3.3 ghz and is still 5.9 at 3.6ghz lol


----------



## speedyink

Total Score is 4.2, because of my processor.

Processor - 4.2
RAM - 4.5
Graphics - 4.9
Gaming graphics - 4.6
HDD - 5.4


----------



## ChrisFace

Here's Mine:

Processor 5.1
Memory 5.9
Graphics 5.9
G. Graphics 5.4
P. HD 5.4

My Base Score: 5.1


----------



## pies

4.2 
because of my cpu


----------



## stephensmia

Processor - 5.5
RAM - 4.5
Graphics - 4.6
Gaming graphics - 4.7
HDD -5.3

Score 4.5


----------



## heyman421

4.1 with a prescott and a x1300!

not too shabby for a 3 year old computer with 0 overclocking


----------



## Shane

Mine got 3.2 ...need new pc


----------



## ETSA

Processor-5.7
RAM-5.9
Graphics-5.9
Gaming Graphics-5.8
HD-5.4

Total 5.4


----------



## brycematheson712

4.2 (The build in my sig.) The RAM was what is slowing it down.


----------



## traviskeene2079

Processor:..........5.3
RAM:.................5.7
Graphics:............5.9
Gaming Graphics:..5.7
Primary Hard Disk:.5.4


----------



## SuzukiGSX1300R08

Processor: 4.7
RAM: 5.4
Graphics: 3.5
Gaming Graphics: 3.5
Primary Hard Disk: 5.6
Overall 3.5 because of my graphics card but it doesnt seem to have any ill effect on my system everything runs fine aero works and all that.


----------



## WeatherMan

5.4 here


----------



## fatdragon

my one is
cpu:4.5
ram:4.5
graphic:2.2
gaming graphic:3.0
hard disc:4.3
and these scores are based on my new laptop


----------



## heyman421

nobody should feel too bad, my laptop got a 1.0, and i just bought it in february


----------



## brycematheson712

Don't you have to get atleast a 2.0 rating to use Aero?


----------



## cuffless

cpu:5.1
ram:5.4
graphic:4.7
gaming graphic:4.2
hard disc:5.4

gpu dragging it down


----------



## krncho

I have a 3.6 and it's because I don't have a good video card... T_T


----------



## elmarcorulz

Processor - 5.4
RAM - 5.3
Graphics - 5.9
Gaming graphics - 5.8
HDD - 5.3


----------



## staplerz

5.3


----------



## thewahlrus

5.7   Determined by lowest subscore 

Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz 5.7 
Memory (RAM) 2.00 GB 5.9 
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 5.9 
Gaming graphics 1407 MB Total available graphics memory 5.9 
Primary hard disk 183GB Free (298GB Total) 5.7


----------



## Rson

Processor 4.9
Memory 4.5 (why? How can I fix this)
Graphics 5.9
Gaming 5.7
Hard Disk 5.9


How can I up my memory performance?


----------



## krncho

Rson said:


> Processor 4.9
> Memory 4.5 (why? How can I fix this)
> Graphics 5.9
> Gaming 5.7
> Hard Disk 5.9
> 
> 
> How can I up my memory performance?


You probably have a high latency RAM. You didn't make your own computer did you?


----------



## henryjsaunders

5.6


----------



## Gibson

Hi,

Mines 4.7 but its do to the processor. One question 

I have a dual core Intel and i would of thought it would of been one of the best performance wise. Why do you think it isn't?


----------



## lovely?

which c2d do u have to get a 4.7? your not thinking that a p4 or a pentium D is dual core right?


----------



## elmarcorulz

lovely? said:


> which c2d do u have to get a 4.7? your not thinking that a p4 or a pentium D is dual core right?


Where did he say it was a C2D?


----------



## intelfanboy88

Processor 4.8 
Memory 5.5 
Graphics 5.9 
Gaming graphics5.3 
Primary hard disk  5.4 

Total 4.8...not too shabby


----------



## djjimmy2k2

my lowest score was 5.5, highest was 5.9 and my comp still ran so slow for every single thing i tried to do. to hell with vista, xp is the best.


----------



## Mikeee

CPU - 5.1
RAM - 5.0
GPU - 5.9
HDD - 5.6

Base score: 5.0


----------



## xBoom

I got 2.2 Base score because of GPU..


----------



## zaroba

CPU: 4.9
RAM: 5.3
Graphics: 4.7
Gaming Graphics: 4.8
Hard Drisk: 5.2

darn graphics holding me back, and the cpu.
i will definatly never buy PNY again.


----------



## nmwords

lovely? said:


> which c2d do u have to get a 4.7? your not thinking that a p4 or a pentium D is dual core right?


 A pentium D is a dual core processor. mine gets a 4.7 too pentium D 915


----------



## kof2000




----------



## `PaWz

Oh yeah...


----------



## jutnm

4.6 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bptba93

I had 4.4 that's because of graphics. Now it's 3.2 because my graphics fan went out and it's not in and now i'm running Intel GMA 3000 graphics instead of my EVGA NVIDIA 7300GT.


----------



## xBoom

Base score is 3.0 because of the GPU..

CPU: 3.9
RAM: 4.3
Graphics: 3.7
Gaming graphics: 3.0
Primary hard disk: 5.3

Highest is the hard disk!


----------



## priteshvarsani

Mine is 5.8 base score 

My graphics card scores only 5.8 in the gaming category, but i dont really care as i dont play games or do anything graphics intensive, all the other categories are 5.9

i wonder how well my PC will score when the new WEI scoring system comes out


----------



## Geoff

priteshvarsani said:


> Mine is 5.8 base score
> 
> My graphics card scores only 5.8 in the gaming category, but i dont really care as i dont play games or do anything graphics intensive, all the other categories are 5.9
> 
> i wonder how well my PC will score when the new WEI scoring system comes out


Sorry to break it to you, but theres no such thing as a Quadro FX 5100.  I dont know if you're whole system is BS, or just the GPU, but either way if you have a high end system such as that, you should know what you have


----------



## priteshvarsani

*its is a quadro 4200 lol*

i just upgraded this pc today, it was quadro fx 3400 not 5100

i took the card out of some  precision workstation that had 2 graphics cards, and it was a mission trying to put a new PSU onto my pc.

My entire PC is scavenged from an old server, and 2 precision workstations.


----------



## Geoff

That explains it 

I was just wondering what the specs on the card was since you got a 5.8 score, and then I didnt see your card listed, so...


----------



## heyman421

i noticed mine went from a 4.1 to a 2.0 if i enabled my PATA controller, because my 80GB PATA hard drive is THAT slow.

I think it's like 30MB/s


----------



## mAJORgAMER

4.8 overall.

only 5.9 for both graphical settings whit my 8800 GTX.


----------



## mAJORgAMER

Oh i just saw that 5.9 is the highest. Yay!


----------



## Violent 777

2.1!!! My X300 SE sigh...


----------



## xBoom

Updated score:




What changed:
Grpahics: +2.0
RAM: -0.2 (I changed my setup of RAM from 1GB DDR400 to 1.25GB DDR333)

EDIT: Oops! Looks like I did double post (not including this updated one).. Well, I forgot that I posted earlier..


----------



## RyanEJ8

Acer T180
Processor: 4.8 (AMD Athlon64 X2 3600+)
Memory: 5.9 (2GB PNY PC2-5300 DDR2)
Graphics: 4.4
Gaming Graphics: 4.9 (ATi Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB)
Primary Hard Disk: 5.4 (Hitachi SATA 7200rpm)

I don't like the X1650 so I'm returning it and spending the extra money to get an 8800GTS 320MB and upgraded PSU. I wonder if I could get a 5.4 overall by overclocking the cpu?


----------



## jasonz

3.1 baby. Thats on my laptop 1.66 cpu w/ i gig ram laptop and integrated graphics. I am running ultimate with aero turned on so the graphics part hurt me. 3.1 on gaming graphics, which i dont even use and 3.2 on desktop performance w/ aero on. Everything else is above 4.5 believe it or not.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## madtownidiot

And I still wiped vista and installed xp


----------



## madtownidiot

kof2000 said:


>



Nice edit.... lol


----------



## jutnm

how the hell can u get over 6- i thought that was the break off point ?????????


----------



## vista4334

4.1 for turbocache geforce 6600


----------



## refresher

Im at a 4.7 only because of my RAM, I guess 2GB isn't enough ;O


----------



## kof2000

is not how much ram but the bandwidth of it


----------



## Itanda

5.0 everything else 5.8 or 5.9 processor is holding me back (cause not overclocked!)
http://img485.imageshack.us/my.php?image=vistaexperinceindexwi1.jpg


----------



## madtownidiot

5.9 is the highest possible score for vista


----------



## djjimmy2k2

so your saying that screenshot was fabricated?


----------



## Geoff

The highest possible is 5.9, anything higher is just an edited pic.


----------



## kof2000




----------



## lhoney2

5.4 - CPU
5.9 - RAM
5.9 - Graphics
5.6 - Gaming graphics
5.8 - Primary Hard Disk

I was a little surprised my CPU didn't score higher, and I was a bit surprised my gaming graphics score was as high as it was.  I'm please overall, though, because this was an <$800 build, OS not included.


----------



## Viking

3.3


----------



## ThatGuy16

lolz at my video card score....


----------



## munkyeetr

I give Vista a 0.2, but only because at _least_ they came out. If I could I would give it an _I Participated_ ribbon. (LOL)


----------



## jutnm

woah woah woah, kof2000 how u go from 6.9 to 9.9 did u get better parts from ur computer or is that fake


----------



## WeatherGeek

jutnm said:


> woah woah woah, kof2000 how u go from 6.9 to 9.9 did u get better parts from ur computer or is that fake



 6.9 and 9.9 are fake. He edited them. As ppl have said, the highest is 5.9


----------



## Burgerbob

I got a *5.91!*

NOOOOTT!
dont even have vista yet, and i would be lower than a lot here.


----------



## kof2000

WeatherGeek said:


> 6.9 and 9.9 are fake. He edited them. As ppl have said, the highest is 5.9




it is fake but the picture is NOT edited


----------



## Viking

> I give Vista a 0.2,


 I think Vista will get better with the first service pack. I remember how xp was back in 2001 b4 the first sp , actually  sp2 was much better.


----------



## mrjack

Got a 4.2 when it was still booting.


----------



## madtownidiot

only thing that stinks about vista is it there are almost no drivers for any hardware that's more than about a year and a half old


----------



## kof2000

i have a hp deskjet printer thats 10 years old that didnt have vista drivers and yet it works in vista


----------



## PresidentJFJ

My stats are 

Processor: 5.2
Memory: 5.5
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.9
Primary Hard Disk: 5.7


----------



## leungdarren

5.5 =]


----------



## ThatGuy16

Update, cpu from 5.3 to 5.5...woot! 






Thats ok my graphics card can still play all the games i own maxed


----------



## SIMP

Processor: 5.0
Memory: 5.1
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.8
Primary HDD: 5.7

Are these any good?


----------



## Cheese

5.5


----------



## ThatGuy16

Took this at 3.4Ghz





Can't wait to get a 8800... arrhhh


----------



## INTELCRAZY

ThatGuy16 said:


> Took this at 3.4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get a 8800... arrhhh



I've gotta 5.4


Think a Raptor will increase it? My lowest score is the HDD....


----------



## Michael

Mine.







Again, sorry for the jpeg.. I keep forgetting to save in png


----------



## ThatGuy16

INTELCRAZY said:


> I've gotta 5.4
> 
> 
> Think a Raptor will increase it? My lowest score is the HDD....



It probably would, its impossible to get a solid 5.9.. if anything the hdd will make it lower


----------



## PabloTeK

All stock until I get a good cooler.


----------



## Jabes




----------



## PhilBiker

Violent 777 said:


> 2.1!!! My X300 SE sigh...


Mine is a 2.0.

CPU=4.3
RAM=4.5
Graphics=2.0
Gaming Graphics=3.2 (I never game)
HD=5.3

I run Vista Home Basic and never game so it's really a 4.3


----------



## p5n32

mine is like 7.5-8 i think LOL!


----------



## p5n32

And this is my brothers pc lol its ok 2gb ram.p4 3.2ghz,320HDD 256mb vidcard 




And this is my brothers pc lol its ok 2gb ram.p4 3.2ghz,320HDD 256mb vidcard


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Ugh... I only got a 3.


----------



## Aziek




----------



## Jabes

p5n32 said:


> mine is like 7.5-8 i think LOL!



yea right it only goes to 5.9 I think lol


----------



## lovely?

my lowest is 4.2, for my little socket 754 processor. even my AGP card beats the crap out of it lol does that mean thats the part bottlenecking my system? hmmm


----------



## djjimmy2k2

the vista score DOES only go to 5.9. that was mentioned a couple of pages back in the thread.


----------



## patrickv

haha, vista is lame, i only got 2.3 on this:
*Thinkpad X60,1Gb ram,110GB SATA HD,integrated Intel GFX 256MB*

but vista runs fast as hell on it


----------



## djjimmy2k2

patrickv said:


> haha, vista is lame, i only got 2.3 on this:
> Thinkpad X60,1Gb ram,110GB SATA HD,integrated Intel GFX 256MB
> 
> *but vista runs fast as hell on it*



oh man im so pissed right now. how did you manage that when vista ran like shit on my:

core 2 duo E6600 (2.4ghz)
2gb ram
256mb 7900GS
320gb HD

i got a base score of 5.5 too (would have been 5.9 but for my GPU).


----------



## mep916

My RAM should be 5.9. Don't know why it isn't.


----------



## brian

hey kof. nice scoor. beet mine tho




yeah my gamming stinks


----------



## newgeneral01

5.4
All is 5.9 only the ram is 5.4


----------



## psaila

Mine is 5.0
Highest is 5.9 but Ram is 5.0


----------



## ELITE1013

processor: 5.1
RAM: 4.8
Graphics: 3.2
3D and Gaming: 3.4
Hard disk: 5.3

SCORE: 3.2


----------



## willio48

Mine is 5.4 
I have 5.9 in everything, but processor. I have a 5.4 in processor which is bull because its the x2 6000


----------



## Geoff

4.8 on my laptop (memory limited)
5.7 on my desktop (processor limited)


----------



## Eternal Rest

It was 4.6 on my laptop but I haven't used that in awhile since I built another comp.


----------



## ThatGuy16

If i OC i get 5.7 for CPU, but im too lazy to do it just for the hdd to say 5.6


----------



## Crimsonite

Processor-5.6
RAM-5.9
Graphics-5.9
Gaming Graphics-5.9
HD-5.9

Base score:  5.6


----------



## Noir

Mine got 5.3, and its the harddisk.
Highest is 5.9


----------



## dark_angel

my laptop is 3.0 highest is primary harddisk at 4.8. will change when i up from 1 gb ram to 2gb 512 ram.


----------



## Gareth

CPU = 5.2
RAM = 5.9
Graphics Aero = 5.9
Graphics Gaming = 5.9
Primary Hard Disk Drive = 5.9


----------



## funkysnair

Processor: 5.4

RAM: 5.9

Graphics: 2.7

Gaming Graphics: 3.1

Primary hard disk: 5.2

so all in all i get 2.7 cos of my shite graphics card!!!!

not really arsed about graphics though


----------



## MatrixEVO




----------



## jwhert

5.4


----------



## pumaking

I got 4.7 because of ram.


----------



## Interested

2.6 due to 6200


----------



## JFlo

5.8

my hard disk and ram are 5.8 making my score go to a 5.8 .


----------



## lovely?

i got a 4.3, not bad but my hard drive really drags my score down


----------



## meanman

right click my computer then properties, my base score is 5.7


----------



## Kornowski

CPU: 5.0 (still at stock for the time being)
RAM: 5.5
Graphics: 5.9
Gaming Graphics: 5.0
HDD: 5.4

Overall: 5.0

Meh, Could be better...


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> CPU: 5.0 (still at stock for the time being)
> RAM: 5.5
> Graphics: 5.9
> Gaming Graphics: 5.0
> HDD: 5.4
> 
> Overall: 5.0
> 
> Meh, Could be better...



i dont realy think Vistas rating system is very good anyway tbh mate...i was playing on a system in pc world not long back which had an athlon X2 processor,2Gb of ram and some Nvidia gfx card and it only got a 3.2.

my system gets a 3.2 on the rating and its not even dual core and has half of the ram that system had lol.

5.0 is good though mate ,It will be intresting to see what it goes to when you overclock again


----------



## Jabes

Kornowski said:


> CPU: 5.0 (still at stock for the time being)
> RAM: 5.5
> Graphics: 5.9
> Gaming Graphics: 5.0
> HDD: 5.4
> 
> Overall: 5.0
> 
> Meh, Could be better...



yay u got vista


----------



## Geoff

CPU: 9.5 
RAM: 7.8
Graphics: 8.9
Gaming Graphics: 8.4
HDD: 9.6

Overall: 7.8


----------



## Kornowski

[-0MEGA-];851161 said:
			
		

> CPU: 9.5
> RAM: 7.8
> Graphics: 8.9
> Gaming Graphics: 8.4
> HDD: 9.6
> 
> Overall: 7.8



That isn't possible is it?

Jabes, Yeah, I know


----------



## MatrixEVO

[-0MEGA-];851161 said:
			
		

> CPU: 9.5
> RAM: 7.8
> Graphics: 8.9
> Gaming Graphics: 8.4
> HDD: 9.6
> 
> Overall: 7.8



Is this rating out of 10? Is this from the new service pack? I thought the max was 5.9 (strange number though).


----------

